# ***** $



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

how much can you get for a raccoon fur?


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

It matters what region your in....you would have to look at a map in the Fur-Fish & Game to tell or you could look in trapper magazine. But ***** aren't pushing high at all for prices this year....probably tops would be $13 for one.

I think I'm going to lay off ***** a little this year and try to get me some fox. :sniper:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ic are you trapping the fox are snarin em??


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm going to probably put a few footholds out but I want to mostly snare them because they can work year round!! :lol:


----------

